# Anyone recognize this fish. It's one of my favorites in the state.



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

This thing was a little football.--


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks like a nice sunfish! We had them in a pond next to my house growing up and they were pretty fun to catch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a Green Sunfish


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree. It looks like a green sunfish. I used to catch them at Cutler reservoir. They seldom get very big.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back where I come from we called them "Rock Bass", a misnomer. They were native to Illinois. 

Often times we would eat the ones over 7" or so long. Not as good as a Bluegill, they were a little on the muddy side.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice Green Sunfish by the way.

Here's how I cook them:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/35770-you-re-gonna-rooin-em.html

.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Back where I come from we called them "Rock Bass", a misnomer. They were native to Illinois.
> 
> Often times would eat the ones over 7" or so long. Not as good as a Bluegill, they were a little on the muddy side.
> 
> .


WyoGoob,
That is what we used to call them in WV too. I used to love to catch them in the spring and fry em up with a little bacon grease. I don't view them as a misnomer though, as largemouth and smallmouth bass aren't true basses. Largemouths and smallmouths are actually part of the sunfish family, so the "rock bass" really is their cousin.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In Ohio- we mistakenly called them Warmouths- which are pretty close- rock bass were much more bronze colored.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, there actually is a sunfish species called "Rock Bass".


----------

